# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Нравятся маленькие девочки

## buster777

Мне 19..Иногда замечю за собой, что нравятся девочки, которым 13-15 ...Кто-то сталкивался с такой проблемой?   :Smile:

----------


## ♣♣♣

это - не проблема. это - статья  :Big Grin:

----------


## buster777

> это - не проблема. это - статья


 некоторые девушки же выходят замуж в 16 лет....?
Понимаешь они такие чистые ни чем не испорченные...часто у них очень добрый взгляд ... Очень милые, короче  :Smile: 
Мой 19-ти летний друг лишил девственности 16 летнюю девушку...Она никуда бумагу не отправляла, они встречаются...Он её очень любит..Хотя эпитет "неиспорченная  " не про неё  :Big Grin:

----------


## огрызок тепла

> это - не проблема. это - статья


 да, это-статья.
эти девочки еще дети. им еще в игрушки играть, а не во взрослую жизнь.
хотя в принципе парни 19-20 лет для меня тоже еще дети...
разница в возрасте не будет заметна только лет через 6-8 так. а пока  я просто не вижу будущего у таких отношений

----------


## ♣♣♣

> Понимаешь они такие чистые ни чем не испорченные...часто у них очень добрый взгляд ... Очень милые, короче


 а еще - мягонькие, тепленькие и узенькие местами  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## огрызок тепла

малолеткам мозги запудрить легче простого. а ты попробуй запудрить мозг девушке постарше))
не хотела этого говорить. но мне всегда казалось, что парни, которые  связываются с малолетками, просто не уверены в себе и  ищут легкие пути. а что может быть легче, чем маленькая глупенькая наивная девочка?))

----------


## Joy Maggot

опрос дибльный.

----------


## ♣♣♣

> очко у тебя узенькое милый.


 ах, ты мой расписной, сперва на мой ник взгляни, а потом щебечи  :Big Grin:

----------


## buster777

Maggot, я вот сомневаюсь что у тебя всё отлично с психикой раз ты на этом форуме  :EEK!: 
Кстати, наслышан случаями когда депутаты шалили в этом плане....даже с маленькими мальчиками ...вот это действительно жесть...И я глубоко убеждён, что люди страдающие определёнными расстройствами ни в чём не виноваты  :Smile:

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну давайте еще равняться на ублюдков-извращенцев, более того, оправдывать их

----------


## blooddrakon

Ну знаете товарищи, говоря за себя я лично против, во первых потому что как раз таки, их непосредственность и наивность вытекает из юного возраста и не знания что такое есть жизнь, не понимания многих проблем с которыми им ещё только предстоит столкнуться и посему для меня это было слишком скучно да и только в тягость, нянькой мне быть как-то не хочется.... Да и к тому-же неизвестно во что эта чистота с годами выльется , нет гарантий что добрый взгляд не сменится хищным злым взором. Но тем не менее я принципиально не осуждаю ничего того, что не несёт другим вреда и страданий, так что если всё серьезно с претензиями на высокие чувства то дело ваше, да  опять таки правильно было сказано о существовании возможности того, что озлобленная мамаша узнав о подобного рода отношения, не побежит исключительно из "лучших побуждений" в местное отделение катать заяву о зверском  изнасиловании её ненаглядной дочурки, и всем по ..... что даже если и чувства взаимны. Ещё хотел высказаться по поводу самого сабжа, что если уж вы тут решили обсуждать остро-социальную проблему разницы в возрасте так и обсуждайте !!! А то если тема опять будет заполнена буффонадой и сме..уёчками то будет безжалостно закрыта ! Ах да .... и как я мог забыть))) а господа главные флудерыв случае вышеописанного развития событий будут столь же нещадно забанены)))

----------


## astalavista333

ппц жесть

----------


## U.F.O.

2 огрызок тепла
вы забыли главное приемущество девушек возраста 15-20 лет - ТЕЛО! грудь и попа ищё не успели обвиснуть, т.е. они выглядят очень сексуальны, по бокам не свисает сало, ноги и попа не выглядят как результат многлетнего пожирания пончиков.. помоему это главная причина...
2 buster777
если выглядит на 16-18лет тока.. а не как недозревший фрукт.. (: и тока на рас.(при условий што она скажет што ей есть 18 лет) т.к. с такой девушкой сложно будет общаца. у неё скорее всего мало опыта. как жизненого. так и общения с мальчиками. и много загонов.

----------


## astalavista333

посмотри как носитса смешная и святая детвора http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uCTy...eature=related

----------


## astalavista333

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EojeakLyI0A

----------


## GanibaL

Вообще да, после 25 лет, женщина имеет совершенно другое качество, нежели 20-ти летняя. Мужики в этом отношении гораздо более долговечны. И дело даже не только в прекрасной форме их форм)  Здесь даже блеск в глазах и прочее. Ну в прочем мне самому только 20. С возрастом представления о красоте могут меняться. Хотя на данном этапе, я не представляю это возможным.
    Но 13 - эт конечно перебор. Хотя в своей жизни я встречал и такое. 13-ти летняя красавица мутила шуры-муры с парнишкой, которому за двадцадку. Дети сейчас рано взрослеют, и уж тем более, рано созревают. Я в 13 уже знал что такое выпить, покурить и прочее. Только вместе с этим, уже понимал, что и растоптать тебя как жука никто не поленится, знал что надо вести себя агрессивно и нагло. 
   Несмотря на все нападки на наше поколение, и на более поздние - на наши плечи свалилось гораздо больше, чем на плечи наших родителей. Жизнь такая. Хули тут сделаешь.

----------


## buster777

Да уж с 14 летними бессмысленно ...минимум с 16 ....astalavista333, Бугага..никто и не предлагал ловить малышей по 8 лет)))))

----------


## [email protected]

Ну вообще если углубляться это тема для медиков, нормой принято считать то к чему склонно большинство, а большинство мужчин не испытывает тяги к несовершеннолетним девочкам. Соглашусь с предыдущими ораторами, у молодых девочек просто нет жизненного опыта как и опыта в сексе, им не с кем сравнивать и поэттому мужчина неуверенный в себе может тянуться именно к таким.
 ИМХО - нет, с ними слишком скучно  :Stick Out Tongue:  приятнее иметь дело с таким партнером которой ничего не надо говорить или показывать а достаточно жеста или легкого давления ладони скажем чтобы дать понять чего ты хочешь.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

девушка после 19-20 начинает портиться, причем довольно сильно, я имею ввиду конечно психическую сторону, слишком много они требуют, слишком мало дают взамен, чем старше она становится, тем больше выносит мозг, такое чувство, что они все рождаются с какимто сильным проклятьем, которое снимается только смерти носителя), с другой стороны маленькие девочки от 13-17 лет сильно подвержены влиянию общества, порой у них вобще нет своего мнения, хотя конечно всегда встречаются исключения

----------


## =( ^_^)=

полностью согласен с Hvis Lyset Tar Oss... ((((:

----------


## Lelarna

Так интересно читать мнения парней о возрастных изменениях женского пола)) И забавно и грустно.
С мнением Хвиса и я согласна. В каждом возрасте свои плюсы и минусы и они очень зависят от самовоспитания что ли... Вот я и за собой стала замечать резкое повышение требований к мужскому полу...причем, я совершенно не хочу этого!  Но, видимо, опыт, старые ошибки и обиды выливаются именно в это. Хотя остановить рост этих самых требований очень даже реально! Все дело в адекватном восприятии ситуации.
А на вопрос ответила "Да". Если бы я встретила девочку такого возраста, с которой было бы интересно общаться, которая не была бы озлоблена на жизнь ну и просто нравилась бы, то почему бы и не замутить?) Вот только пока я таких не встречала...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Давно собирался отписать в эту тему, да всё никак руки не доходили, но недавно мне задали вопрос, немного коррелирующий с этой темой, и я решил сразу сюда отписать.
Во первых всё зависит от предпочтений человека. В большинстве своём они подсознательны и инстинктивны, имеют незамысловатые причины или сразу факты. Кому-то нравятся умные, кому-то красивые, т.е. человек ценит эти качества или какие-то следствия или сопутствующие факторы. А кому-то нравятся маленькие, только думаю это слово некорректно, более уместно слово юные. Причин может быть множество, но в общем случае их несложно диверсифицировать, какие-то из них извращённые, какие-то нет, поэтому что-то конкретное утверждать глупо - все люди разные.



> да, это-статья. эти девочки еще дети. им еще в игрушки играть, а не во взрослую жизнь.хотя в принципе парни 19-20 лет для меня тоже еще дети... разница в возрасте не будет заметна только лет через 6-8 так. а пока  я просто не вижу будущего у таких отношений


 Вот пример. Огрызок тепла смотрит на отношения по-взрослому. Статья, взрослая жизнь, будущее отношений. Если так на всё смотреть, то да, топикстартер нехороший человек. Но ему не нужно ни первое, ни второе, ни третье, поэтому это всё не катит. какая статья, если человек собирается гулять с девушкой за ручку? и далее по тексту...



> малолеткам мозги запудрить легче простого. а ты попробуй запудрить мозг девушке постарше)) мне всегда казалось, что парни, которые  связываются с малолетками, просто не уверены в себе и  ищут легкие пути. а что может быть легче, чем маленькая глупенькая наивная девочка?))


 Да, это может быть причиной. А может и не быть. 
Если рассматривать отношения со стороны запудривания мозгов, то да, т.е. если топикстартер хочет запудрить ум, то выглядит так, как ты говоришь, однако он ПИСАЛ про другое. Как парень могу сказать, что большинство не собирается пудрить мозги. Во вторых, ты немного преувеличиваешь и искажаешь суть. я бы 15-16 летних назвал девушками, независимо от физиологических факторов, под "маленьких девочек" они не очень подходят.
Ещё многое кроется в восприятии мелочей. Лично я, топикстартер и многие другие парни, разумеется предпочтут наивную девушку, но совсем не потому что ей проще запудрить мозги. Тут уже много положительных эпитетов было приведено для "наивной" девушки. Для того, чтобы показать чтО я конкретно имею ввиду я могу рассказать пример из личной жизни, возможно он не полностью отражает различия между наивной/опытной, но главное - суть:
Как-то зашёл я в макдак с подругой. для чистоты примера могу добавить, что между нами ничего не было, просто общались. Сидим, кушаем фри, за соседним столиком сидят два парня, довольно презентабельного вида, но немного вычурного, тут подруга подмечает: "посмотри на тех парней, я бы с такими никогда не замутила, [я - почему?], потому что по ним видно, что после начала отношений они начнут первым делом экономить на девушке - на цветах, на подарках и т.п., в отличии от начала отношений". Я и ранее замечал в ней способности к психоанализу (ей это досталось по наследству), но не думал, что она размышляет и думает о таких вещах, до этого в наших разговорах ничего подобного не мелькало.
Понятное дело моё отношение к ней резко ухудшилось - мне неприятно общаться с девушкой, которая задумывается о таких вещах. Я не хочу, чтобы при угощении она (это нежелание можно распространить и на гипотетическую девушку многих парней) размышляла о том, бескорыстно ли я её угощаю, хочу затащить в постель, пытаюсь запудрить мозги, пустить ли пыль в глаза, буду ли экономить на ней через год и прочее. я хочу, чтобы она смотрела мне в глаза и была счастлива. Кстати, стоит заметить, что той моей знакомой на тот момент было 17 лет, я даже боюсь предположить чем у неё будет голова забита года в 22.
В общем случае можно резюмировать ответом Хвиса:



> девушка после 19-20 начинает портиться, причем довольно сильно, я имею ввиду конечно психическую сторону, слишком много они требуют, слишком мало дают взамен, чем старше она становится, тем больше выносит мозг, такое чувство, что они все рождаются с каким-то сильным проклятьем, которое снимается только после смерти носителя)


 Однако, он не раскрывает сути. Авторы "Проекта России" назидали в каждой книге (третья, кстати, вышла миллионным тиражом): "надо мыслить масштабно! только так можно будет докопаться до сути и увидеть картину целиком." Вопрос в причинах для перемен и целей у людей и девушек в частности. На этот счёт в другой теме классно выссказалась mors certa:



> есть всего один тип мужчин - для секса (заложено природой), а то, что мужчины семьи создают, на самом деле противоречит их природе.


 Дело в том, что очень часто наши поступки, желания, предпочтения являются следствием деятельности инстинктов, потребностей, влияния социума. Возьмём детей, они не зацикливаются на своей внешности, не стремятся переспать с первой встречной, у них нет желания иметь толстый кошелёк или поиметь парня, у которого толстый кошелёк, они не думают о создании семьи, а если и думают, то негативно. Идеал личности! Но! у них практически нет чувств, они не способны любить, быть счастливыми и пр.
Однако со временем ситуация меняется, всё плавно перетекает от одного к другому, от другого к третьему. Это всё просматривается статистически, с исключениями, конечно. В итоге, после 20-и, а после 25-и тем более, мы имеем девушку, перед которой обществом и инстинктом поставлена чёткая задача: родить и вырастить ребёнка. конечно есть другие и сопутствующие, но эта - основная. Соответственно, на первый план выходят материальные составляющие, выбор наилучшего возможного партнёра, возможность партнёра обеспечить вынашивание и развитие ребёнка, уверенность в отце ребёнка.
Разумеется в таком возрасте и ситуации девушка будет, по выражению Hvis'а, "много требовать", она уже не будет находить столь привлекательным целоваться в подъезде, станет серьёзной, более корыстной, менее чувственной и эмоциональной. Будет думать о том, что ей давно пора замуж и желательно найти не какого-нить "облезлого", по выражению Тоси из к/ф "Девчата", и проблемного, а... ну вообщем сами знаете какого.
Что мы имеем в итоге? После 20-и лет у девушек начинают меняться ценности и устои и уже исходя из этого они становятся тем, кем они становятся. Нелогично говорить, что девушки бац, и становятся меркантильными и пр. Это не начальное звено в цепочке перемен - это СЛЕДСТВИЕ фундаментальных процессов, не надо упускать этот факт и обвинять девушек. Поэтому конечно, те парни, которые ценят любовь, доброту, чистоту отношений и пр. предпочтут общение с девушками 15-18 лет, т.к. девушки уже обретут чувства, способность любить без оглядки, но ещё не успеют это заменить на другие вещи, которые таких парней отталкивают. Парням, которые ценят серьёзность в девушке и отношениях и пр, соответственно будут нравится девушки постарше.
Как видите, зависимость наглядно показывать, принимая за основную ось время. Далее, для прослеживания зависимостей, можно рассмотреть такой любопытнейший класс женщин, как "тёща". Они в ещё большей степени лишены эмоций, чувств и мыслей о них. Все наслышаны, существует много анекдотов про них и пр., т.е. налицо непонятный факт, что подавляющее большинство тёщ вызывают кучу негатива у мужского пола. В том-то и причина, что они совсем отдалились от юных качеств, хотят и стараются, чтобы их дочь вышла за наиболее успешного, богатого, удачного молодого человека, а на чувства пары им вообще положить "огромный таёжный прибор". Особенно ярко это проявляется при знакомстве с будущей тёщей или в пересказах девушек разговоров с тёщей.
У меня есть личный опыт на этот счёт, он очень забавен. При нормальном (первом) знакомстве с будущими тёщами на меня постоянно сыпались вопросы о том, сколько я зарабытываю, кем и где работаю, собираюсь ли получать высшее образование, где живу и сколько комнат у меня в квартире. Да-да, особо меркантильная тёща спросила "а сколько у вас комнат в квартире?" в самом начале, спустя минуты две, после начала знакомства. Несложно сделать вывод, что это именно то, что их больше всего волнует, ибо для поддержания темы на 2-й минуте можно было бы и что-нибудь другое спросить. Я, конечно, сдержался, но впредь дал себе обещание посылать тёщ на три буквы при подобных вопросах.
Конечно для справедливости можно замолвить словечко и о мужчинах. Природа наделила нас инстинктом размножения без особой заботы о потомстве, поэтому не стоит удивляться, что мужики так часто кидают жён, в т.ч. с детьми (если вообще женятся). Да, у нас есть соответствующие инстинкты, прививается ответственность социальной природы, но иногда этого недостаточно, всё зависит от личности, все люди разные, однако в силу физиологических и психологических причин так же как и девушки в 16-18, парни в 17-19 (чуть запаздывают в развитии) тоже крайне положительно и эмоционально отзываются о совместном времяпровождении и не думают о серьёзностях=)
Можно сказать, что ничего особо нового я не сообщил, но главное не обладать фактами, а анализировать их и составлять вывод, а по возможности законы жизни, человеков и зависимости их существования. Тогда будет меньше споров о том, нормально ли, что нравятся девушки обсуждаемого возраста. Я считаю – нормально. НЕнормально – что нравятся более старшего возраста.

----------


## [email protected]

> В итоге, после 20-и, а после 25-и тем более, мы имеем девушку, перед которой обществом и инстинктом поставлена чёткая задача: родить и вырастить ребёнка. конечно есть другие и сопутствующие, но эта - основная. Соответственно, на первый план выходят материальные составляющие, выбор наилучшего возможного партнёра, возможность партнёра обеспечить вынашивание и развитие ребёнка, уверенность в отце ребёнка.


 Рискну начать холивар, но подобные высказывания действуют на меня как тряпка на быка, я ЧФ. Какая нафиг задача??? Депеша из штаба "Боец Иванова (Петрова, Сидорова) в 25 лет опороситься не менее чем одним отпрыском"? Инстинктами живут животные, а человек давно уже ушел от этого и живет разумом. Рожать — данная от природы возможность, а не обязанность и не предназначение.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Рискну начать холивар, но подобные высказывания действуют на меня как тряпка на быка, я ЧФ. Какая нафиг задача??? Депеша из штаба "Боец Иванова (Петрова, Сидорова) в 25 лет опороситься не менее чем одним отпрыском"? Инстинктами живут животные, а человек давно уже ушел от этого и живет разумом. Рожать — данная от природы возможность, а не обязанность и не предназначение.


 холивар начинать никто не будет - у вас своя теория, у меня своя. однако 100 лет размышлений людей (в виде науки - психологии) на эту тему на моей стороне..

----------


## Гражданин

категорически нет, дети есть дети...

----------


## [email protected]

> ... однако 100 лет размышлений людей (в виде науки - психологии) на эту тему на моей стороне..


 За 28 лет жизни так и не нашел ответа "зачем", в том числе и в 100 - летней практике психологии. Точнее ответы есть но они размноженца не порадуют.

----------


## Красный_Кот

Любви все возрасты покорны. И не обязательно же сразу тащить в постель) можно погулять до 16)

----------


## [email protected]

Угу.. представь такую картину - абсолютно посторонний дядя ведет гулять 12 - летнюю девочку, мороженым ее кормит. У тебя какая мысль будет в логической цепочке? Не думаю что "любви все возрасты покорны"

----------


## Красный_Кот

> Угу.. представь такую картину - абсолютно посторонний дядя ведет гулять 12 - летнюю девочку, мороженым ее кормит. У тебя какая мысль будет в логической цепочке? Не думаю что "любви все возрасты покорны"


 Ну само собой все имеет границы разумности

----------


## ♣♣♣

есть формальность - 18 лет, а есть жизнь - в 15-16 лет девушка и хочет и может, и морально и физически готова...это нормально...
начальная школа - это, конечно, перебор и насилие.

----------


## [email protected]

> есть формальность - 18 лет, а есть жизнь - в 15-16 лет девушка и хочет и может, и морально и физически готова...это нормально...
> начальная школа - это, конечно, перебор и насилие.


 Правильно все, просто у меня лично "маленькая девочка" из названия темы и 15 - 16 летняя девушка как то не стыкуются в сознании. Мы о разных вещах говорим.

----------


## Красный_Кот

> Правильно все, просто у меня лично "маленькая девочка" из названия темы и 15 - 16 летняя девушка как то не стыкуются в сознании. Мы о разных вещах говорим.


 Друг ты не прав) в голосованнии написано же что с 13 до 16 лет

----------


## [email protected]

> Друг ты не прав) в голосованнии написано же что с 13 до 16 лет


 Ну значит топикстартер идиот и не видит разницы между маленькой девочкой и 16 - летней девушкой.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

просто думаю он не стал расписывать, большие девочки, но маленькие девушки и бла-бла-бла, а вот вы ведёте дискуссию то передёргивая, то преувеличивая...

----------


## я одиночка

мне было 19 а ей 14, мы встречались месяца 2, не разу не переспали.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Я думаю что если мужчина старше за деушку на 5 или даже 10 лет это не проблема, правда в том случае когда ей уже за 20.Вот подумал-мне всегда нравились девушки младше меня... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Дима_

Слово "нравятся" может иметь разные значения. Автор наверно имел ввиду другое, а не то, о чем тут подумали.

----------


## Каин

13 - летние девочки, друг другу рознь. Есть такие 13 - ние, что дадут фору 30 - ней модели и не иметь к такой влечения просто невозможно. На счет встречаться? Если нет комплексов(мораль,общественное мнение) ни у тебя,ни у нее,то наслаждайтесь.По крайней мере природа дает добро.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Я люблю нимфеток.Я вообщне по натуре своей Гумберт :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sukkubus

А меня вот привлекают мальчики младше меня, года так на 4  :Big Grin:  они такие миииилые и наивные ))) Мне нравится чувствовать свое интеллектуальное и опытное превосходство)))

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Мне нравятся маленькие девочки и мальчики.Вообще люблю детей.

----------


## Amarena

Я сталкивалась. Мой друг старше меня на пять лет. Только я не считаю это проблемой. 
Если есть голова на плечах у обоих, то всё будет хорошо.

Бесплатный совет: если начнешь замечать какие-то маниакальные наклонности в этом ключе у себя, обратись к психологу, не потакай им.

----------


## Amarena

> Форум педофилов прям


 Думаю, тут не настолько всё плохо)

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> Мне 19..Иногда замечю за собой, что нравятся девочки, которым 13-15 ...Кто-то сталкивался с такой проблемой?


 Разве это проблема? будь осторожней а то статью впояют.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> А меня вот привлекают мальчики младше меня, года так на 4  они такие миииилые и наивные ))) Мне нравится чувствовать свое интеллектуальное и опытное превосходство)))


 Это показатель что у тебя с этим проблемы точнее нет всего этого.

----------


## mertvec

Дак 13-16 лет это самый смак, и ничего удивительного в "особой привлекательности" представительниц этой возрастной категории не вижу. Молоденькая, нежная, с гладкой кожей, еще не поё***ая жизнью, только-только вступившая в репродуктивный возраст няяямка. =)




> Это показатель что у тебя с этим проблемы точнее нет всего этого.


 Доминировать она любит, только и всего.

----------


## Игорёк

Смотря сколько лет парню изначально. В 19 у меня была девочка 14 лет (спал один раз). Тогда она казалась мне достаточно взрослой , сформированной сексуально. Сейчас конечно же для меня 14-15 лет это дети. Я больше смотрю на таких девочек как на дочерей, нежели как на женщин). 
Да что говорить - в школе и в шарагах в 14-15 лет такие кабылы были, что не иметь к ним интереса было бы скорее ненормально, нежели наоборот. 
Еще была одна девочка 15 лет, очень эффектная, как сказать... Соска - Смазливое личико, стройная, высокая, с очень красивой обьемной грудью. А самое привлекательное в ней было то, что она давала трогать себя практически всем, и с удовольствием демонстрировала свои прелести. Для многих из нас это был настоящий подарок) С тех пор я не видел ее, но слышал что она спала с очень многими людьми, потом стала эмо, потом лезбиянкой. Сейчас вроде как живет с какой-то девкой. Вот такая истирия..

----------


## Amarena

Ну да, пока парень молодой - такие девочки гораздо ближе. Отчасти потому, что парень-то сам ещё ребёнок.
А эту девочку я не уважаю. Совсем. Она очень низко пала.

П.С.



> Еще была одна девочка 15 лет, очень эффектная, как сказать... Соска - Смазливое личико, стройная, высокая, с очень красивой обьемной грудью.


 Ыыыы) я  - соска  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oxenkiller

Незнаю, меня привлекают только девушки с 15 по 30 максимум. И то большинство с 15 по 18 - 80% говорить не о чем, ветер в голове. Даже когда сам был в этом возрасте интересовался девицами постарше 18-22, но они явно на меня не смотрели. А уж до 15 - это вообще дети, вообще не понимаю от чего там можно возбуждаться, ну если тебе только не самому 15-16. Детский сад - штаны на лямках. А самый хороший возраст это 21-23, в любых странах - всё можно, и выпить и покуралесить.

----------


## Игорёк

> А самый хороший возраст это 21-23, в любых странах - всё можно, и выпить и покуралесить.


 был опыт ?

----------


## Oxenkiller

*Игорёк*

Опыт (просто общения) был с разными от 15 до 35. Просто этот возраст мне больше всего по душе, даже когда будет 57 (если никого не найду). 21-23 (25) Все прелести молодости, совершеннолетия (значит человек сам отвечает за свои поступки и его не надо опекать) и ещё не обабились (пардон за грубость), но к сожалению у многих это происходит годам к 26 (в среднем). А мне нравятся вечные студенты, да я такой.

----------


## Игорёк

Ну не знаю не знаю. Мне в этом смысле наоборот нравятся женщины постарше. 30-35 лет хороший возраст. Когда женщина понимает что жизнь подходит  к концу, она становится менее критичной, и более мудрой. А вот о чем говорить с юными я не знаю. Каша+максимализм+завышеная самооценка.

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Ну не знаю не знаю. Мне в этом смысле наоборот нравятся женщины постарше. 30-35 лет хороший возраст. Когда женщина понимает что жизнь подходит  к концу, она становится менее критичной, и более мудрой. А вот о чем говорить с юными я не знаю. Каша+максимализм+завышеная самооценка.


 Может быть с 30-летними интересно общаться но с юными, не побитыми жизнью 18-20-летними девочками им не сравнится. 18-летние романтичны, нежные, не зациклены на житейских проблемах, просто излучают энергию и сексуальную привлекательность... Хотя возможно у меня слишком идеальное представление о них.  :Smile:

----------


## fuсka rolla

Заметил, что с более молодыми как-то интереснее общаться- они часто менее циничны и открыты. Недавно на даче отдыхали, с нами в компании была девочка 18 лет. Накурились сильно и мне показалось, что ничего не нужно: ни кошек, ни собак, ни Интернета, только эту девочку дома поставить, и разговаривать с ней часами. На утро, в нормальном состоянии, подумал тоже самое )
А может только в ней дело. Она- очень хорошая девочка)
А за пару месяцев до этого ко мне пристала баба лет 15-ти. "люблю",- говорит и все. Названивала, писала, зазывала все куда-то. Игнорировал. Ну ее на фиг! Вот она тупорылая, каких мир редко встречал. Случайно познакомились. Думали, что ей больше годков. Хоть номер меняй из-за нее. Да и незаконно это. Ну на фиг!

----------


## 71rus

Пздц,народ вы чо? это же педофилия

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Пздц,народ вы чо? это же педофилия


 в моем случае- нет) ей 18. и она просто нравится.
а вообще, пара педофилов, думаю, здесь есть

----------


## Shamal

> Пздц,народ вы чо? это же педофилия


 Какая это ж педофилия? К 13 годам у многих вторичные половые органы отрастают в полный размер. Многим 15ти летним спокойно дашь 18(+).
Это парни развиваются намного медленнее..

P.S. До совка в деревнях замуж отдавали с ~15 лет девушек.
Это сейчас Вам планку в 18 лет вбили в голову..(

P.P.S. В психиатрии педофилией считается когда вас тянет к особям, находящимся на стадии до либо в самом начале пубертата.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Нравятся такие которым в 3 часа ночи можно позвонить и попросить помочь закопать труп, и приедут не спрашивая в чем дело)


 судя по времени написания твоего поста- 22.23, до звонка этому человеку тебе осталось ждать примерно 4,5 часа )

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

ребята, заканчиваем флудить и оффтопить)

----------


## NOфеникс

Ничего такого преступного в этом не вижу...но только не с 13й...не потому что это якобы аморально...просто от таких хер потом отвяжешься...ну их к чертям...

----------


## wiki

> 18-летние романтичны, нежные, не зациклены на житейских проблемах, просто излучают энергию и сексуальную привлекательность...


  Ну-у, знаете иногда и 18- летние бывают совсем не романтичные, а наоборот уже затраханные жизнью во всех её проявлениях, а некоторые 30- летние наоборот романтичные, и с ветром в голове.

----------


## LastSleepwalker

Автор в церковь не хочет податься? Тебе там понравится.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=EGuvVPoSlFw

----------

